# Which is better computer engineering or civil engineering?



## johnrambo4 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am really confused between computer and civil engineering. Which one is better and has more value in future and also has job security. I have heard that computer engineers earn only rs 9000  pm. Is it true?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 20, 2011)

i'll say go with the one you love..both are good and both have good options..today i'm a final year engineering student..i always loved CSE but as i didn't have good enough rank, so i took electrical..now after 4 years i'm a horrible electrical engineer(not that i scored poorly) but i never loved the subjects that much..in the end i got a job in CTS on-campus..now even if i get a good job in electrical field i'm not that much willing to go for it..both civil and computer engineering is good..just pick up the one you love!!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yup. He's right. Watch 3 idiots.


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2011)

choose what you love...and if you are not sure then flip a coin.


----------



## johnrambo4 (Mar 22, 2011)

well everyone says do whatever you like but in computer engineering i have heard 57% of jobs will be lost and even worse lost jobs will never be recovered. This makes me feel very unsecure. What if i lost the job.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 23, 2011)

johnrambo4 said:


> well everyone says do whatever you like but in computer engineering i have heard 57% of jobs will be lost and even worse lost jobs will never be recovered. This makes me feel very unsecure. What if i lost the job.



I really have to wonder what's this fascination with "getting job" and "losing job". If you do what you like, you will get a job based on talent. If you are good at your job, you will not lose it. It is as simple as that. You need to work hard and work smart. It seems these days people are not confident of whether they are working hard......There is no easy money anywhere anyway, one needs to work hard. That is the bottom line.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. Stop acting like a w@&# man. If you like your field, set your goals and go for it! 
If you think about failing all the time, you'll definetely fail.


----------



## johnrambo4 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well one last question. Can a civil engineer join software industry? Don't think I am a mad person. I read in a newspaper that a civil engineer can switch to other branches easily but engineers from other branches cannot do the same.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 23, 2011)

Most of the indian media (or the whole world's actually) sucks.
I dont think after b.tech. A civil engg. Can join something so different like comp.sc.
And jobs in comp. Industry are going nowhere. Every industry relies on comp.s.
Watch 3 idiots. It can teach u a lot.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 24, 2011)

tell me something,
are you going to wste 3-4 years of life studying something which others tell you is good?
or something that you love and dont care what anybody else says?
Follow the heart and Gut dude not the market Graph


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 25, 2011)

Man take one which you are interested in.I took mechanical engineering as i wanted to be it although i could have easily ended up computer science student.Dont listen to others you do what you want to do and really you will love it in the end.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the current scenario now. Guys dont even know what they like and they are not willing to figure it out. If he did, then he might have fair idea and in first place, he should not compared CSE and Civil.

@OP
See where your passion lies. Even if it's in drawing or something else, go for that. And finally talent and passion does matter.  No matter what everyone think about you, do what you love and sure you will enjoy the life. Otherwise you'll also one of the bunch of guys who is always not so happy and complaining about the job and life. Don't end up being a jerk. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2011)

johnrambo4 said:


> Well one last question. Can a civil engineer join software industry? Don't think I am a mad person. I read in a newspaper that a civil engineer can switch to other branches easily but engineers from other branches cannot do the same.



yes..civil engineers can join softwares but there are many problems in that..you'll have to join softwares with your base as C but you have to write codes in java or .net..means you have to work your ass off to fill this lag asap after getting the job, and that is not an easy task..that newspaper thingy you mentioned is not quite true..the industry doesn't work exactly that way!!


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

There was an interesting discussion going on in train on my way to b'lore.

Guy1: My best friend got his younger brother in Civil branch (B.E.) although he himself is in I.T. branch. This is plain stupid.
Guy2: I appreciate the smartness of your friend. A civil engineer can always join a software firm by just doing a 3 months computer course moreover he can work as a civil engineer too wherever such requirement is there. For a computer engineer, such liberty is not there.

The reality is, in most of the engineering colleges, because of above statement (and quick recessions), Computer Science/I.T. seats are getting filled later than other core branches viz. Electronics, Civil, Electrical and Mechanical.

I would suggest do not take inspiration from movies in such case. It is your life not a drama sequence. If you are really passionate about any particular stream then its different case but if you are an average student please go for electronics/mechanical. As to your original question I agree with guy2's argument and would advice you to go with Civil.

All those who work in I.T industry and have passed out from CSC/I.T branches know that all those subjects they studied don't really play an important role in initial career. Moreover extract of all those subjects can be covered in 3-6 months easily.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## amitbhawani (May 8, 2011)

believe in yourself, dont worry about "getting a job, losing a job"
heard the popular Harvard sating, "Inventing a job is better than getting a job" ??


----------



## iamharish15 (May 10, 2011)

Both Computers and Civil Engg are good but you have to choose what you are good at and what interests you, not what offers the higher packages or good job security because if you are not intersted in something you can't succeed in that field no matter how much hard work you do.
So I would suggest you to first find out your taste and then decide what you like and then opt for anyone of these and even some other.


----------



## Garbage (May 10, 2011)

@iamharish, Bumped.. hmm..

Anyway, many people said about flipping the coin. I would also suggest it.


> Whenever you are confusion, toss a coin. Not because it will solve your confusion, but because while the coin is in air, you will know what your heart is hoping for.


----------



## noja (May 10, 2011)

First of all. *Measure your strengths!*

If you are lazy and don't like to study much [for an exam you study at the last moment] you are a civil engineer

If you are interested in computer programming, no matter how much. Go for CSE

IMO civil is the easiest branch of engineering. below is the level of difficulty in engineering branches starting to the most difficult to the most easiest.

EnE>EnC>CSE/IT>MECH/IP>CIVIL/PRINTING


----------



## rajeevk (May 10, 2011)

Both have vast scope so choose according to your interest.


----------

